
Verif/encrypt params/SSL/TLS layer by MySQL cli is done after client finish auth - based2
http://riddle.link/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/65cc5p/verification...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/65cc5p/verification_of_encryption_parameters_and/)

